# Alexis Vogel Workshop



## laceface (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey guys!!

I wanted to tell everyone about Alexis Vogel's workshop happening February 6th 2010 in Burbank, CA. If you don't know about Alexis, she is one of the most amazing makeup artists! She is Pamela Anderson & Jenna Jameson's main makeup artist. She is teaching a "Valentine Vixen" workshop where you can learn all of her amazing techniques. Tuition is $300 and the class will be less than 50 people. 

I have already registered for this class. I encourage you to register for her workshop if you live in California or near. I'll be flying there! If you register, please let me know and we can meet up!!!

Here is the link if you're interested! I hope to see you there!
Makeovers - Hollywood Makeup Artist, Alexis Vogel


----------



## WhippedCrm (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ I wish I could go..cant wait till she has another one in NY


----------

